
The brain may need sleep to repair DNA 'potholes' - laurex
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/mar-9-2019-science-of-awe-blue-whales-and-sonar-chromosomes-and-sleep-and-more-1.5047142/your-brain-may-need-sleep-to-repair-dna-potholes-1.5047151
======
ed_blackburn
> Research has shown that sleep is important for both mind and body. Sleep is
> vital for learning and memory and long-term sleep deprivation can lead to
> depression, compromised immune function and other chronic health problems.

As the father of three under 5, I can testify this is absolutely correct(!)

~~~
muzani
It's most apparent in young children. Children generally behave fine when they
get good sleep and become monsters when they have just a few less hours. Often
being overtired becomes a feedback loop where they refuse to sleep and then
become even more exhausted.

~~~
computator
> Often being overtired becomes a feedback loop where they refuse to sleep

Often it's true for adults too. When you're overtired, it's sometimes harder
to sleep. But why should that be? It doesn't make sense. Any ideas?

~~~
johnchristopher
There should be no reason to be overtired so your body reacts by keeping you
awake to deal with it until the stressful events are over but this is
stressful by itself. And modern city life has no shortage of stress.

------
rb2k_
The referenced 2017 paper is also super interesting:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nrn.2017.55](https://www.nature.com/articles/nrn.2017.55)

Especially the section about the impact on "Reward and incentive processing"
had some fun insights.

